# Took some pics of the girls today...



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

It was a nice sunny day and the girls were all over the flame vine on our fence, so I got out the camera to play with my telephoto lens. Shooting the girls was good practice!



















The whole set is here on Flickr...


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Nice pictures. I just came back from a two week trip to Fort Meyers. It was really a treat to see the bees out working. 
We stopped in one morning at Dunkin Donuts and had a cup while we waited out the rain. Behind us on the window sill sat one of the girls resting.
it appear that she had gotten trapped inside the night before and was waiting until it was warm enough to fly. We coaxed her onto a knapkin and when we left we let her go outside. she flew away quickly.

Great to see you bees are doing well.


----------



## Onge (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are really AWESOME pics!! Send them to bee culture and ABJ!
Kingfisher


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Those are really AWESOME pics!! Send them to bee culture and ABJ!
> Kingfisher


Thank you! I just might. I have a lot of hobbies, and one of them is semi-pro photography, so I will have lots of bee pics throughout the year. I do really appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

great pics - beautiful and so clear! Good job :thumbsup:


----------

